# Whitening products



## WinstonsMom (Oct 27, 2011)

I know this topic has been covered a million times but I still have a few questions...

What do you think about these products to use once in a while?
-Crown Royale - Grooming Powder / Whitener (once every few months)
-Pure paws White Magic Shampoo (once every few months)
-Bio-Groom Super White Shampoo (weekly)

Are there any products you love to help tackle those tear stains and yellow stained feet?

Where can you buy Spa Lavish facial scrub... online only?

THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!
:ThankYou:


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi I bought my spa lavish on line I just googled it and all the companies who sold it came up. I bought it from a UK retailer as the p&p was cheaper. I use it on both the pups and its great and smells lovely. I use a whitening shampoo from 'wampum' once a month and its great it really does work! and if he has mucky paws I just rub it in to the extra mucky bits and he really does come up all white again. They also have a fantastic leave in conditioner that's ideal for my JoJos coat and always feels super soft after using it. I've never used the pure paws so cant really help there. x x


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You have to be careful what whitening shampoo you use and how often. I opt for a clarifying shampoo instead. Even that I only use every third or fourth shampoo.
I would not use Biogroom Super White every week. 
Most shampoos are irritating to the eyes so using it close enough to get to staining is difficult and usually without much results anyway. Keeping the face clean and dry and using a good eye wash (Baush and Laum Fresh Eyes is good) twice a day can help a lot. Diet is often key in reducing eye stain. If you feed poultry try eliminating that. If your dog is retaining baby teeth that may be the problem also.


----------



## WinstonsMom (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks so much! I had no idea about the poultry! Luckily, Winston eats a raw diet (Darwins- its local), beef and veggie only. He doesnt like the chicken or turkey so my other dogs eat those. The tear stains are from teething... he's 5 1/2 months. I know it wont go away for a while....  Thanks for the advice on the whitening products!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Whitening chalk is really meant for breeds where the body coat is chalked (like a Sheltie or a Collie). I would not chalk a Maltese. 

On the face you can use a make-up brush to apply corn starch to help dry up the face. Brush it on and comb it out. Do not use baby powder - it is too fine and you also don't want the scent near the eyes. 

If you feel the need to use a whitening shampoo, I would only use it every 3-4 baths. I honestly don't have any in my house. I feel no need for it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I know people will think I'm just trying to sell my products, but if you go back and look at some of my posts, you will see that I wasn't too thrilled with the PurePaws Magic White initially. However I did use it again this summer and I have to say I was less fearful about using it. I wasn't as exact in the dilution ratio. I'm guessing it was close to 10:1. And this time I really loved the outcome! I'm thinking perhaps from using other products for so long, my dogs hair was more porous and we've been using PurePaws exclusively now for over a year. Makes a huge difference. I love that it's not truly a whitening shampoo so it's not drying. You are depositing a fine layer of white on hair without color. You have to use the Sealer to seal the color in.

I used to love the Spa Facial Scrub and sold it. But I noticed after over a year or more, it was really quite drying and I think caused the hair to be more porous and thus absorb more of any staining. Could be wrong on that but it was what I thought I was observing. I no longer sell it because I no longer find it to be the best. I've found mixing PurePaws No Rinse Shampoo and PurePaws Brightening Shampoo together at a 50/50 ratio to do wonders on urine stains. I sometimes use that mixture for daily face washing but more often use simply the No Rinse. I do rinse it out. It truly is a No Rinse Shampoo but after a few days of use it does leave a build up. But on occasion on the coat for a quick touch up it truly is a no rinse. Nothing will get out tear stains. They have to grow out. The PurePaws Brightening Shampoo can be used as a clarifying shampoo too.

Just a few helpful tips when using PurePaws. The conditioners are heat activated. I wish it would tell people that on the bottle, but it doesn't. For most Maltese coats, I recommend starting out at a 50/50 ratio on everything but the Magic White and Sealer. You can determine from there if you need it stronger or weaker.


----------



## WinstonsMom (Oct 27, 2011)

I will skip the whitening products for now and see if the stains go away after the teething. I found a local pet supply store that sells the SPA line. I picked up a shampoo, conditioner, and the lavish facial scrub. I gave my boy a bath last night and he felt & smelled so good! I love their products!! After reading so much about it, I picked up some of the Bausch & Lomb Fresh Eyes and it made his eyes so clear! Thanks for all your help SM! 

:SM Rocks!:


----------

